
Yes, Julian Assange actually is a criminal - J3L2404
http://www.salon.com/news/politics/war_room/2010/12/22/lind_wikileaks/index.html
======
regularfry
libel: n. A false publication, as in writing, print, signs, or pictures, that
damages a person's reputation.

